

I can see your API Key - littlemerman
http://www.google.com/codesearch#search/&q=%5E.*api%5BKk%5Dey=%5C%22.*$&type=cs

======
dholowiski
This is like posting naked pictures of yourself on Facebook and being
surprised when your boss sees them. What part of 'pubic code repository' don't
these people understand?

~~~
scarmig
I see what you did there.

